# Toolbox/Tacklebox recommendations for my tools/parts/small bits!



## y0bailey (Dec 19, 2006)

I am on the constant search for the mobile bike repair box. Right now I am using this: Amazon.com : Plano Angled Tackle System : Fishing Tackle Boxes : Sports & Outdoors

I am mostly happy, but running out of room (especially for lager items).

I don't mind if it is large, as it lives in my trunk 80% of the time (but I still need to be able to carry it into the garage with some ease).

What are you guys rocking? What is the coolest bike box you have seen?


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

A friend of mine wanted to get out of the house and since I have two stands, he brought his bike over to work on. He brought his own tools too and showed up with a Park Tools Tool case, which was pretty baller.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I just have a big Black and Decker brand tool box and it's big enough for now, but it's getting full and very unorganized. I'm looking at something like this:









Not necessarily a Craftsman, but something with drawers and a large area for bigger tools and parts.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Nubster said:


> I just have a big Black and Decker brand tool box and it's big enough for now, but it's getting full and very unorganized. I'm looking at something like this:
> 
> View attachment 900954
> 
> ...


I've got a slightly smaller version of the this toolbox that works well for bike tools and small parts. Plastic Plano trays are inserted into the levels to make for better organization.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Check out Platt Electric. They do some awesome pallets and boxes. I run there pallets in a Pelican 1400 box, it's been around the world and keeps taking abuse from TSA.


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

*Flambeau 19060*

Have my bike stuff scatter around different tool boxes, still do but 90% of the stuff i need is in this box. It was a dumpster find, the electrician next to my work was throwing it away. It was filthy and beat to crap but not broken.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I actually like that box...looks like it has some good organization. I'll snap a shot of mines....it's a major mess for sure.


----------

